# Monitoring Progress: Common Training Mistakes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Training mistakes can lead to a frustrating lack of progress. In this article, I hope to identify and offer solutions to a number of common mistakes made by new and sometimes not so new lifters. Here is a list of some, but certainly not all, common training mistakes…> lack of nutrition/supplement/training knowledge> think fat can [...]

*Read More...*


----------

